# Movil "ZTE Blade L2"  no para de reiniciarse



## juanyloli (Oct 26, 2016)

He intentado entrar en el recovery pero no hay manera de hacerlo , no para de reiniciarse ademas de accedido hasta la bateria la cual he desconectado un rato y tampoco se ha solicionado el problema
    El problema se presento despues de quitar la tarjeta sim y volver a colocarla ,aunque tengo conocimientos en electronica y sofware en este tipo de problemas nunca se me ha presentado un caso asi en la que no me deja ni entrar para hacer un hard reset



Aparte de todos los problemas anteriormente descritos ahora una vez que se ha quedado sin bateria como es normal no funciona , he cargado la bateria asta 3,9 V la he colocado y aun asi no enciende ,
No he tocado mucho el tema de la electronica en moviles por eso me gustaria a que se puede deber el que no encienda con la bateria llena


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2016)

Prueba retirar la memoria SIM a ver que ocurre


----------



## juanyloli (Oct 26, 2016)

Gracias por responder Foganazo , el movil no tiene tarjeta sim instalada , es decir todo lo que estoy comprobando es sin la tarjeta insertada


----------



## Yairman (Oct 26, 2016)

Se soluciona primero quitando la batería luego de unos segundos la colocas, oprimes ambas teclas de volumen + tecla inicio y power.

Luego si podras instalar la Rom desde el custom recovery, pero debes instalar el update desde la SD.

No olvides darle una limpieza a las teclas, si alguna esta pegada o hace falso contacto da lios y el teléfono se reinicia como loco.


----------



## juanyloli (Oct 27, 2016)

He realizado todas las pruevas que me habeis comentado y el movil sigue sin encender , cuando lo conecto al pc me hace el sonido de querer instalar el sofware pero a los pocos segundos se para , me hace lo mismo que antes pero ahora sin que la pantalla encienda , he comprobado botones y estan bien y he resoldador memoria , procesador y nada esta como antes pero ahora no quiere ni encender la pantalla


----------



## papirrin (Oct 27, 2016)

Si no enciende la pantalla lamento decirte que el procesador se desoldo,tienes que recalentarlo con un flux de calidad que no sea conductivo a unos 360 grados. Y si enciende y no arranca la flash tambien murio....
Si se reiniciaba solo es 90% probable que es relacionado con el pulsador o administrador de energia y un 10% de probabilidad que sea software... si cargaste software y no concluye el cargado lamento decirte que el bootloader se frego y murio tu telefono...


----------



## Yairman (Oct 28, 2016)

Concuerdo con papirrin:







Pero todavia hay chance te dejo un video de un gran amigo wue es un Crack en celulares:


----------



## juanyloli (Nov 19, 2016)

Voy a dejar este movil para piezas ya que le he echo de todo y aun no quiere funcionar de todas maneras gracias por todo


----------



## papirrin (Nov 19, 2016)

En un futuro te recomiendo que lleves tu móvil con alguien que por lo menos tenga multimetro ,osciloscopio y lo básico, algo como el we del vídeo. Y no hagas caso a videotutorial la mayoría es charlataneria, hay que diagnosticar la falla,.


----------



## juanyloli (Nov 19, 2016)

Paquirrin tengo multimetro y osciloscopio  otra cosa es que necesite saber como emplear estas herramientas  para este tipo de fallas ya que como dije antes no estoy muy puesto en temas moviles y sus fallas , pero gracias de todas formas


----------



## papirrin (Nov 19, 2016)

> Paquirrin tengo multimetro y osciloscopio otra cosa es que necesite saber como emplear estas herramientas para este tipo de fallas ya que como dije antes no estoy muy puesto en temas moviles y sus fallas ,



pues si sabes usar el multimertro y el osciloscopio, es igual usarlo en telefonos que en radio television estc...

hay que medir continudad, oscilaciones de los cristales de l procesador y todo eso... es mucho mas facil en moviles que cualquier otro aparato.


----------



## analogico (Nov 19, 2016)

juanyloli dijo:


> Paquirrin tengo multimetro y osciloscopio  otra cosa es que necesite saber como emplear estas herramientas  para este tipo de fallas ya que como dije antes no estoy muy puesto en temas moviles y sus fallas , pero gracias de todas formas



entonces tiene  fuente de laboratorio 

alimentalo de la fuente


----------

